
Etymology of “Slave” - danielam
https://www.etymonline.com/word/slave#etymonline_v_23653
======
Gravityloss
Odd fact: in Finnish the word for slave is "orja" \- which comes from
thousands of years in the history, from the name for the tribe of Indo-
Europeans - also known as Aryans nowadays. Finnish is not an Indo-European
language of course.

So maybe it's quite universal that it's actually just some neighboring tribe.

